# Some questions



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey guys,Since that I am still waiting for my dietician, I have some questions about the diet.I am not eating proteins and carbohydrates together.I stopped to eat all dairy products.When I eat carbohydrates such as potatos and bread, can I eat them together in one meal?Since that I am vegetarian, I am afraid to eat a lot of soy I know it cause me bloating so what more source there is besides of almonds/eggs? With eggs I also need to be careful.Thanks


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

With eggs I eat eggbeaters and they don't bother me. I also use 100% whey protein powder, vanilla flavor, by BIOCHEM. It is safe for people who are lactose intolerant, so it does not cause problems for me. You can add it to water or milk, and I sometimes even add it to my oatmeal. I am not vegetarian so I get protein other ways too, but maybe you could try veggie burgers, or tofu?


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Heya Megflyin, thanks for replying.The protein poweder sound great I have to check it. Veggie burgers, I tried but I am afraid it can cause me bloating as well for the tofu..Just health


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Girl said:


> Hey guys,Since that I am still waiting for my dietician, I have some questions about the diet.I am not eating proteins and carbohydrates together.I stopped to eat all dairy products.When I eat carbohydrates such as potatos and bread, can I eat them together in one meal?Since that I am vegetarian, I am afraid to eat a lot of soy I know it cause me bloating so what more source there is besides of almonds/eggs? With eggs I also need to be careful.Thanks


There is a company called Yves not sure if you've heard about them but they have great alternative products for vegetarians and I have found that they worked well for me and my ibs. In the mornings I have also used cream of wheat - for me this is gentle on my stomach and is filling.


----------

